# Naruto Sex Ed



## Lost Time01 (Dec 28, 2010)

You've probably all already seen this...

... It's probably been posted on here many, many, many times before...

But I don't care... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n16AeIQsdu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kage (Dec 28, 2010)

over 6 minutes? 

and there's dubbing which may or may not be amusing?

good day


----------



## Lost Time01 (Dec 28, 2010)

Kage said:


> over 6 minutes?
> 
> and there's dubbing which may or may not be amusing?
> 
> good day



Well it certainly hit my funny bone, but that's just me


----------



## Raptorz (Dec 28, 2010)

I dont know what the fuck i just watched, but some parts are pretty funny.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 28, 2010)

lolwtf.


----------



## aethe (Dec 28, 2010)

hilarious lol


----------



## NinjaNoodles (Dec 28, 2010)

Akamaru was hilarious.


----------



## MusicalTheatreftw (Dec 28, 2010)

Ye- yeah, well sure, why not? :rofl


----------



## Aiku (Dec 28, 2010)

You have just made my day.


----------



## Paptala (Jan 8, 2011)

I remember this!    This is probably my favorite Naruto parody - its great! 

Ibiki is absolutely PRICELESS in this parody 

"WHAT'S MY NAME BITCHES?"
"Um..It's Ibi-"
"BACK IN THE DAY -"


----------



## Dorzium (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol, I love this one. The Akamaru and the "LOOK AT THIS!!!!" parts are my favorite.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 8, 2011)

lol lee


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2011)

I saw a DVD called Ninja Love in the store with Naruto and his dick on the cover, didn't even know hentai came like that No pun intended.


----------



## Kage (Jan 8, 2011)

Mider T said:


> I saw a DVD called Ninja Love in the store with Naruto and his dick on the cover, didn't even know hentai came like that No pun intended.



you need to go to more cons.

the number of times i've run into dvd's involving Goku orgies...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry, that just wasn't what I was expecting to see when looking for a box set of Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Kage (Jan 8, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Sorry, that just wasn't what I was expecting to see when looking for a box set of Winnie the Pooh.



oh shit  what store were you shopping in? 0_o


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW  HA HA


----------



## Jena (Feb 26, 2011)

OMG! This was one of the first videos I watched on youtube.
Good times.


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Mar 25, 2011)

Now i understand why people complain about the Naruto?s English Dubbing...really dreadfull...and yes I want beef jurky!!!


----------



## Stripes (Mar 25, 2011)

Kukuku Ibiki making them scream was the best.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 25, 2011)

was super boring till Akamaru starting talking and holy fuck i laughed hard.


----------



## bernard (Apr 1, 2011)

What is Naruto all about. Can you explain me something about Naruto?

BERNARD
Improve English Grammar


----------



## enyamatrix91 (Apr 4, 2011)

WTF I thogth first but it is funny XD


----------

